# My cat has great makeup 24/7...



## blushbunny (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi all! I am just joining Spektra after hovering (and drooling!) for a while! I am officially jealous - my cat has perfect black eyeliner all the time and it's just not fair! Plus black just looks too scary on me due to being mega pale! 

A quick bit about me - I'm from Melbourne Australia and am only just getting into makeup even though I'm mid-twenties! I've never been confident to play with colours much...until now! Am loving looking at all the FOTDs :notworthy: you ladies are all so beautiful! 

Hope to see you all around!


----------



## Janice (Dec 6, 2006)

Love the kitty! Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your kitty is adorable. What is his or her name?


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 6, 2006)

how cute, welcome!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 6, 2006)

awww I love your kitty!!


----------



## blushbunny (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




His name is Couscous ( I was going through a Moroccan food-loving phase at the time I adopted him!) Our other cat is called Moo (it's the noise he makes when you pick him up and he's not in the mood - he sounds just like a little cow!)


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 6, 2006)

Awww, cute Couscous! Welcome; I am new here too. I also have two cats; my orange tabby has gorgeous brownish orange eyeliner all the time, too.


----------



## blushbunny (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scarlett* 

 
_Awww, cute Couscous! Welcome; I am new here too. I also have two cats; my orange tabby has gorgeous brownish orange eyeliner all the time, too._

 





 What do you reckon - should we start a cat appreciation thread?? Dunno if anyone else has noticed, but I swear so many makeup addicts also seem to be cat lovers! Maybe it's got to do with them always looking so good... brownish orange eyeliner sounds hot! Wish I was born with perfect eyeliner too!


----------



## juli (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra! Cute cat!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!
Your cat is SOOOO cute!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 13, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## ben (Dec 13, 2006)

hi, cute cat


----------



## jayme (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi ,

very nice and cute kitty . . .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey there!  You'll get some awesome suggestions about colours here.  We have some truly talented folks on Specktra.  I hope you really have a great time here.


----------



## blushbunny (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Hey there! You'll get some awesome suggestions about colours here. We have some truly talented folks on Specktra. I hope you really have a great time here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks again! I get so inspired looking at all the hot FOTDs - there are some mega talented and gorgeous girls out there!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blushbunny* 

 
_there are some mega talented and gorgeous girls out there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
....and guys - everyone seems to forget the guys but just look at the great eye work in littlemakeupboy's diamonds on my eyes ,di di diamonds in my ears FOTD

Sarah, Specktra's equal opportunities and political correctness enforcement officer (just joking!)


----------



## blushbunny (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_....and guys - everyone seems to forget the guys but just look at the great eye work in littlemakeupboy's diamonds on my eyes ,di di diamonds in my ears FOTD

Sarah, Specktra's equal opportunities and political correctness enforcement officer (just joking!)_

 
Hee hee, my bad! :durrr:  I did notice his FOTD actually and was suitably impressed by it this morning! Just love checking out those ace slaps before the day at work...


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------

